

Ask HN: Have you ever used logic programming in a recent project? - motxilo

By logic programming, I mean Prolog or variants. I would like to know how it made your life easier compared to using other more conventional programming paradigms (OO, functional, imperative). For which situations is it the best tool at hand?
======
lylejohnson
You might want to see the comments from this thread, "Ask HN: Anyone use
Prolog?" (less than a month ago):

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1912735>

~~~
motxilo
Thanks. Mental note: "Search for anything you are going to ask before you
actually ask it".

